# Most wonderful time of the year!



## newbie_dave (May 31, 2007)

Nice job, Capt. Jan!!


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice going. You caught a boatload before I got started.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

no pic's? didn't happen.  

j/k of course, one of my favorite times of year on that coast.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Well, that sounds like a great morning. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]But you couldn't have taken even one picture? [smiley=1-doh.gif]


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

what boat?


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> what boat?


Hb <'))))><

Ms <'))))><

Worthless without a pics <')))><....

Good job!


----------

